# Can't install FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 on my laptop



## koshie (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello everyone ! 

I'm a new member of this forum and I want to install FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 on my laptop. 

I've downloaded FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso from here, the MD5SUM is OK, I've burn my CD-Rom with K3B and with the option of engraving audit, everything roll. 

However, when FreeBSD start, I've put the [Default] option, a lot of line appear on my screen and after a few seconds, a lot of WARNING lines, I've put on a website the picture, here.
I've the same problem with the memstick (MD5SUM ok, copy with dd on a memory stick who don't have a file system, just a new table).

So I try the Safe mode and without ACPI but I've : 
	
	



```
md0: Preloaded image </boot/msfroot> 4194304 bytes at 0xffffffff80e6aa98
```
 and nothing more for several ten minutes.

I've searched on Internet and some forums but I've not found a way for fix that. 

Anyone know the good way please ?

PS : I'm so sorry for my english.

Koshiarly.


----------



## pamdirac (Aug 26, 2010)

are you booting from internal cdrom or from an usb cdrom?
laptop model?


----------



## koshie (Aug 26, 2010)

It's an internal CD-Rom.

The laptop is an Airis, more information on this picture, here.


----------



## koshie (Aug 26, 2010)

I've found a good way for solve the problem, a guys on IRC I've found this topic for me.

But, why this eSATA port block the boot ?

Thank you anyway.

Koshiarly


----------

